# Crankhouse Coffee



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably worth a thread on its own and not tucking it into the roaster lockdown thread. Dave Stanton has just sent out a lovely message to everyone on his email list, informative, frank and honest, and with discount code CAFFEINMAG10 across the site and also a link to an interesting video on YouTube about how he got started, which is well worth watching as a change from 'another movie that I always meant to watch and now know why I didn't watch it in the first place'.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

And free shipping over £10. The email was great.


----------



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

Here's the email.

He tweeted the link out so it's presumably fine to share outside of the mailing list.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

JJarvis said:


> Here's the email.
> 
> He tweeted the link out so it's presumably fine to share outside of the mailing list.


 I think Dave would be very pleased to know that his straightforward honesty is appreciated (as well as the amazing roasts that he produces).


----------



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks great. Any recommendation on which of his beans would be worth trying for someone who loves sweet / fruity / nutty espresso (no burnt, smoky, tobacco type flavours)?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Any on his site.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

danielbird193 said:


> Looks great. Any recommendation on which of his beans would be worth trying for someone who loves sweet / fruity / nutty espresso (no burnt, smoky, tobacco type flavours)?


 Not a single one of his beans will ever leave the roastery with burnt, smoky, or tobacco flavours. You can honestly buy any of them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

danielbird193 said:


> Looks great. Any recommendation on which of his beans would be worth trying for someone who loves sweet / fruity / nutty espresso (no burnt, smoky, tobacco type flavours)?


Those flavours you describe are the opposite of what roasters aim for. Unless you try Coffee Nero or Starbucks. 

I don't think anything like that would pass quality control.

Crankhouse coffee is excellent. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

danielbird193 said:


> Looks great. Any recommendation on which of his beans would be worth trying for someone who loves sweet / fruity / nutty espresso (no burnt, smoky, tobacco type flavours)?


Those are regular type flavours in whisky. In coffee, if you got them I would be concerned.

You'll be good with any of the offerings from crank.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the video, really interesting watch. @danielbird193 I recently had the Sitio Painiera (Brazil), while it's not fruity like an Ethiopian, the tasting notes are pear, cocoa and mixed spice and it's absolutely delicious - I'd definitely recommend!


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I've not tried crankhouse but from other places I've found natural process coffees can be nicely fruity.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mudlark13 said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, really interesting watch. @danielbird193 I recently had the Sitio Painiera (Brazil), while it's not fruity like an Ethiopian, the tasting notes are pear, cocoa and mixed spice and it's absolutely delicious - I'd definitely recommend!


 I have 500g of this can't wait to tuck in.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

A quick thumbs up for Dave and Crankhouse Coffee. Currently enjoying some of his Granja Esperanza's Las Margaritas Pacamara and it's lovely. Dave sorted a postal issue out extremely quickly and with remarkable good humour given what he and most other small D2C businesses must be going through. Fantastic coffee and a thoroughly decent bloke!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Smashing it, looking forward to ordering this.









https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/kinini-pb-natural


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MMM yummy I have so much coffee I do want this haha. God dam you I ordered 500g


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Have made an order myself for some filter v60 action

Got quite a bit of espresso beans in now, going through that for fun though dialing in 😂

Wanted one of the Las Margaritas but sold out,

trying to find a coffee like that


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just put my first Crankhouse order in - looking forward to giving these beans a go! The 10% discount code still works but free delivery is now £15.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh my lord.

@catpuccino


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ffs

Thats new on there in the last few hrs arrggghhh

Why does this keep happening 😂😂😂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I know think I might have to email Dave it's doing my head in. So another 500g will be ordered.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Just emailed them the same, asked to add 250g on to my order if its not to late.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> Oh my lord.
> 
> @catpuccino
> 
> View attachment 38514


 ffs


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And again, it's Freezer time, and I know he as 3 new ones I really hope I don't like the flavour


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

My order had shipped, dam too efficient!!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I wish I stayed at Costa🤣


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Jony said:


> Oh my lord.
> @catpuccino
> 
> <img alt="Screenshot_20200421_220708_com.instagram.android.thumb.jpg.c87a782ea66280a3c8054e1ab444b1bd.jpg" data-fileid="38514" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_04/Screenshot_20200421_220708_com.instagram.android.thumb.jpg.c87a782ea66280a3c8054e1ab444b1bd.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">











Aye this sounds yummy.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Just got my order in and confirm the discount code still works 👍


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

I jumped on this fast hype train and ordered some as well. Trying to switch roasters around every time to do my bit but in case of Crankhouse it was an easy choice really. So many interesting options! Also, he has a secret (?) automatic discount when ordering any three items which is super nice + free shipping when £10+.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Im really liking the mango and blueberries one,

Next time ill order the pineapple candy


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Zeak said:


> Also, he has a secret (?) automatic discount when ordering any three items which is super nice + free shipping when £10+.


 It's 3 of the new offerings, not quite a secret he put it in his newsletter!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I know most post is slightly delayed at the moment. But just wondered if anybody had received their Crankhouse subscription? I'm running perilously low on beans!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Jez H said:


> I know most post is slightly delayed at the moment. But just wondered if anybody had received their Crankhouse subscription? I'm running perilously low on beans!


Is there a set date? I assumed it's shipped at around the date you started the sub.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mine was first week of the Month. So could be due Monday / Tuesday if it was late I would just emailed him. He always replies.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine were roasted on 15th, I can't remember when they arrived.

I just checked and I bought the sub on Dec 17th. Means I'm just about to run out...


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

He shipped early last month, so not sure when to expect these!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mmmm well I've had few gone missing, and I know it's a pain for Dave he always replaced even when he sent them to my previous address to. This is why I always use him.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep, will probably renew my sub.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope your sub arrives soon - maybe the delay isn't at Dave's end... I ordered his three newest roasts on Wednesday and they arrived yesterday. In the meantime, I am absolutely enjoying his Villa Maria Red that came as part of the Dog and Hat sub.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I hope your sub arrives soon - maybe the delay isn't at Dave's end... I ordered his three newest roasts on Wednesday and they arrived yesterday. In the meantime, I am absolutely enjoying his Villa Maria Red that came as part of the Dog and Hat sub.
> 
> Cheers Phil. Those 3 newbies sound bang on!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They are I have the first two never fancied the last one.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Kinini arrived, phew! Sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave Stanton and Crankhouse turn 6 and to celebrate he is offer 6 for 6 along with another of his readable, informative, honest blog posts - the offer is at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Bloody hell just bought his latest two 😂


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jony said:


> Bloody hell just bought his latest two 😂


 And that makes a difference because? Cost might one. I just had four from him last weekend but it ain't going to stop me support the 6 for 6, and make a bit of room in the freezer if I need to.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's not about the money, it's just room. I've still not used my 2 Group vostok 😂


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> It's not about the money, it's just room. I've still not used my 2 Group vostok 😂


 Whaaaaat? Il use it bro


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jony said:


> It's not about the money, it's just room. I've still not used my 2 Group vostok 😂


 Well perfect for running through that machine... and apart from the wonderful suggestion of paying it forward by Joe, you have a creative mind and could figure something out. (You are maybe close to Crankhouse anyway, maybe Dave would hold it in store for you).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

About 70 mile


----------



## Rexz (Apr 23, 2020)

Just picked up some beans to try direct from crankhouse. Only 15 mins away so might become my new local roaster if all goes well!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I wish I was 15 minutes away😎


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rexz said:


> Just picked up some beans to try direct from crankhouse. Only 15 mins away so might become my new local roaster if all goes well!
> 
> View attachment 43854


 My goodness, just 15 minutes... I know that we all have different tastes but Crankhouse is always consistently good to my taste and Dave Stanton is a great bloke, so I'm thinking, what's not to go well?


----------



## Rexz (Apr 23, 2020)

Phil104 said:


> My goodness, just 15 minutes... I know that we all have different tastes but Crankhouse is always consistently good to my taste and Dave Stanton is a great bloke, so I'm thinking, what's not to go well?


 Probably my brewing skills lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just arrived - the wonderful six for six...


----------

